# Cleared from HiJack section - Internet problems, need expert advice



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey!

I just spent a week trying to figure out what has been troubling my computer. I was recently cleared from HiJackThis threads, saying it might just be some bad settings in my TCP/IP or firewalls.

*Problem: * My internet is never stable. I call it "internet hic-ups". Whenever I view videos from Youtube or any other site, the video never loads the entire way. I frequently lag out of online games (I would have a steady ping, and about every 5 minutes, the ping would spike and force me out of the game) Whenever I download softwares or anything online, they always stall part way. (Usually files larger than 3-5 megs)

I'm hoping someone here will help, just let me know what information you need and I will try my best to provide it to you. Here is the Extra.txt log from Deckard's System Scanner, I'm hoping the Event Viewer in there will help.

Thanks in advance for your help. All advices are welcome.



P.S. I currently run with AVG Free and Comodo for anti-virus and firewall protection.



Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Extra logfile - please post this as an attachment with your post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Information ----------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP Professional (build 2600) SP 2.0
Architecture: X86; Language: English

CPU 0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.50GHz
Percentage of Memory in Use: 49%
Physical Memory (total/avail): 1023.47 MiB / 515.81 MiB
Pagefile Memory (total/avail): 2461.58 MiB / 1757.11 MiB
Virtual Memory (total/avail): 2047.88 MiB / 1915.39 MiB

A: is Removable (No Media)
C: is Fixed (NTFS) - 29.3 GiB total, 7.04 GiB free. 
D: is Fixed (NTFS) - 119.75 GiB total, 88.36 GiB free. 
E: is CDROM (CDFS)
F: is CDROM (No Media)
G: is CDROM (No Media)

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 - WDC WD1600JB-00REA0 - 149.05 GiB - 2 partitions
\PARTITION0 (bootable) - Installable File System - 29.3 GiB - C:
\PARTITION1 - Installable File System - 119.75 GiB - D:



-- Security Center -------------------------------------------------------------

AUOptions is scheduled to auto-install.
Windows Internal Firewall is enabled.

FirstRunDisabled is set.

AV: Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition v10.0.1.1000 (Symantec Corporation)

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Messenger"
"D:\\Valve\\Steam.exe"="D:\\Valve\\Steam.exe:*:Enabled:Steam"
"D:\\Valve\\SteamApps\\lunearetic\\counter-strike\\hl.exe"="D:\\Valve\\SteamApps\\lunearetic\\counter-strike\\hl.exe:*:Enabled:Half-Life Launcher"


-- Environment Variables -------------------------------------------------------

ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
APPDATA=C:\Documents and Settings\eric\Application Data
CLIENTNAME=Console
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=ERIC-8CC69E10F2
ComSpec=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Documents and Settings\eric
LOGONSERVER=\\ERIC-8CC69E10F2
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=1
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\AGL
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=15
PROCESSOR_REVISION=0102
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\WINDOWS
TEMP=C:\DOCUME~1\eric\LOCALS~1\Temp
TMP=C:\DOCUME~1\eric\LOCALS~1\Temp
USERDOMAIN=ERIC-8CC69E10F2
USERNAME=eric
USERPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\eric
windir=C:\WINDOWS


-- User Profiles ---------------------------------------------------------------

eric _(admin)_


-- Add/Remove Programs ---------------------------------------------------------

--> msiexec /I {236BB7C4-4419-42FD-0409-1E257A25E34D}
--> msiexec /I {B2F5D08C-7E79-4FCD-AAF4-57AD35FF0601}
--> msiexec /I{7F4C8163-F259-49A0-A018-2857A90578BC}
--> rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Adobe Bridge 1.0 --> MsiExec.exe /I{B74D4E10-1033-0000-0000-000000000001}
Adobe Common File Installer --> MsiExec.exe /I{8EDBA74D-0686-4C99-BFDD-F894678E5B39}
Adobe Creative Suite 2 --> C:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{0134A~1\setup.exe /relaunched/rootloc=e:\adobe creative suite 2.0/lang=0409
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Help Center 1.0 --> MsiExec.exe /I{E9787678-1033-0000-8E67-000000000001}
Adobe Reader 7.0 --> MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A70000000000}
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0 --> MsiExec.exe /I{786C5747-1033-0000-B58E-000000000001}
Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0 --> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SVG Viewer 3.0\Uninstall\Winstall.exe -u -fC:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SVG Viewer 3.0\Uninstall\Install.log
ASUSDVD 2000 --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{6811CAA0-BF12-11D4-9EA1-0050BAE317E1}\Setup.exe" -uninstall
Belkin Wireless Utility --> C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\8\Intel 32\IDriver.exe /M{5314FAC0-F8A5-4432-8980-251D055B2C5B} 
Command & Conquer 3 --> MsiExec.exe /I{DDEDAF6C-488E-4CDA-8276-1CCF5F3C5C32}
Condition Zero --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/80
Condition Zero Deleted Scenes --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/100
Counter-Strike --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/10
Counter-Strike(TM) --> MsiExec.exe /I{DF5A03CC-D5AA-43D8-B948-D9903F2AF94A}
Day of Defeat --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/30
Deathmatch Classic --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/40
HijackThis 2.0.2 --> "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
HP Memories Disc --> MsiExec.exe /X{B376402D-58EA-45EA-BD50-DD924EB67A70}
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One --> MsiExec.exe /X{9867A917-5D17-40DE-83BA-BEA5293194B1}
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One Drivers --> MsiExec.exe /X{6ECB39BD-73C2-44DD-B1A0-898207C58D8B}
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - hp psc 2170 series --> C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\{7C8BB31C-E09E-4c7d-BBF1-45E33B467FE1}\Setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hposcr02.dat -forcereboot
hp psc 2170 series --> MsiExec.exe /X{93FB47FB-4FDF-4131-B5FD-7A37883868E7}
IGN Download Manager 2.3.2 --> C:\Program Files\IGN\Download Manager\uninst.exe
ijji - Gunz --> C:\ijji\ENGLISH\Gunz\Uninstall.exe
Intel(R) PRO Ethernet Adapter and Software --> Prounstl.exe
Java(TM) 6 Update 2 --> MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160020}
Kaspersky Online Scanner --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Online Scanner\kavuninstall.exe
LeechFTP --> C:\WINDOWS\eraser.exe KILL "C:\Program Files\LeechFTP\uninstall.uif"
LimeWire 4.14.8 --> "C:\Program Files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe"
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation) --> C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LSETUP.EXE /U
Macromedia Extension Manager --> MsiExec.exe /I{5546CDB5-2CE2-498B-B059-5B3BF81FC41F}
Macromedia Flash 8 --> MsiExec.exe /I{2BD5C305-1B27-4D41-B690-7A61172D2FEB}
Macromedia Flash 8 Video Encoder --> MsiExec.exe /X{8BF2C401-02CE-424D-BC26-6C4F9FB446B6}
Macromedia Flash Player 8 Plugin --> MsiExec.exe /X{91057632-CA70-413C-B628-2D3CDBBB906B}
Mozilla Firefox (2.0) --> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\uninst.exe
Nero - Burning Rom --> MsiExec.exe /X{A4D7B764-4140-11D4-88EB-0050DA3579C0}
Oblivion --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{35CB6715-41F8-4F99-8881-6FC75BF054B0}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Panda ActiveScan --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ASUninst.exe Panda ActiveScan
PCI Audio Driver --> cmuninst.exe
QuarkXPress 5.01 --> MsiExec.exe /I{A7BF5269-3E74-11D5-B00F-00104B398D77}
Ricochet --> "D:\Valve\steam.exe" steam://uninstall/60
Ricochet Infinity --> "C:\Program Files\Ricochet Infinity\ReflexiveArcade\unins000.exe"
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1 --> "C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\unins000.exe"
Steam(TM) --> MsiExec.exe /X{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}
Suite Specific --> MsiExec.exe /I{C49DAA9C-5BA8-459A-8244-E57B69DF0F04}
Symantec AntiVirus --> MsiExec.exe /I{3248E093-5288-4CA9-B3AB-11A675FEA1F9}
Ulead GIF Animator 4.0 Full Version --> C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -fC:\WINDOWS\Noslip\Uga40f\Uga40f.isu -c"C:\Program Files\Ulead GIF Animator 4.0\IS32Inst.dll"
Windows Live Messenger --> MsiExec.exe /I{571700F0-DB9D-4B3A-B03D-35A14BB5939F}
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant --> MsiExec.exe /I{49672EC2-171B-47B4-8CE7-50D7806360D7}
WinRAR archiver --> C:\Program Files\WinRAR\uninstall.exe


-- Application Event Log -------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type1851 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/21/2007 00:20:02 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Event Record #/Type1850 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/21/2007 00:17:22 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Event Record #/Type1829 / Success
Event Submitted/Written: 10/21/2007 01:07:29 AM
Event ID/Source: 12001 / usnjsvc
Event Description:
The Messenger Sharing USN Journal Reader service started successfully.

Event Record #/Type1825 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/21/2007 01:04:51 AM
Event ID/Source: 0 / Media Center Scheduler
Event Description:
There are zero configured tuners on this machine, scheduling should not occur in this state!!!

Event Record #/Type1816 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/17/2007 07:42:08 PM
Event ID/Source: 1000 / Application Error
Event Description:
Faulting application sed.cfexe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module sed.cfexe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x000106ac.
Processing media-specific event for [sed.cfexe!ws!]



-- Security Event Log ----------------------------------------------------------

No Errors/Warnings found.


-- System Event Log ------------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type5041 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 10/21/2007 02:42:13 PM
Event ID/Source: 36 / W32Time
Event Description:
The time service has not been able to synchronize the system time
for 49152 seconds because none of the time providers has been able to
provide a usable time stamp. The system clock is unsynchronized.

Event Record #/Type4996 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 10/20/2007 00:28:37 PM
Event ID/Source: 4226 / Tcpip
Event Description:
TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.

Event Record #/Type4989 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/20/2007 01:00:00 AM
Event ID/Source: 7901 / Schedule
Event Description:
The At2.job command failed to start due to the following error: 
%%2147942405

Event Record #/Type4988 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/20/2007 00:00:00 AM
Event ID/Source: 7901 / Schedule
Event Description:
The At1.job command failed to start due to the following error: 
%%2147942405

Event Record #/Type4987 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/19/2007 11:00:00 PM
Event ID/Source: 7901 / Schedule
Event Description:
The At24.job command failed to start due to the following error: 
%%2147942405



-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-10-22 08:39:02 ------------


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully this is the test you were talking about.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2298621


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That test indicates you have issues with the ISP. See the packet loss on the first hop? The error for _dcr3-so-6-0-0.newyork.savvis.net_ may or may not be significant, hard to say. This could be an issue within your ISP's network as well.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the same internet provider at work, but it never has any of my problems.

I will call them up whenever I get the time. (Probably next Monday since the rest of this week will be very busy for me) Hopefully, I can effectively explain to them what my problem is and I don't have to run around calling other companies. I'll let you know of the outcome, keep an eye on my thread near Monday-Tuesday if you can.

By the way, what does this mean?

Event Record #/Type4996 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 10/20/2007 00:28:37 PM
Event ID/Source: 4226 / Tcpip
Event Description:
TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried looking into the TCP/IP thing I just posted. I found something. Of course, it talks about Vista mostly, but it also talks about Windows XP Service Pack 2 and how it might cause the error I'm having now. It also describes a few symptoms that my computer has.

Do you think this has relevance to my problem?

Here's the link

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...-tcp-connect-attempts-error-on-windows-vista/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Problems like you are experiencing are usually ISP line quality issues, you can see you have dropped packets right out of the gate. One question, do you see lots of these Event 4226 Errors logged? They're usually due to P2P applications.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Lunearetic said:


> I have the same internet provider at work, but it never has any of my problems.


Just a point of clarification, an issue with your ISP may be in regards to the network on the ISP's end, which can include things like line quality (as Johnwill mentioned) that refers specifically to the signal quality on the physical line you are using beyond your modem. Just because you may have the same ISP at work, doesn't mean the ISP is no longer suspect as that involves using a different physical line for its connection.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah ok, I think I understand that point now. I will call them anyway and ask why the internet would act like that. I'm just hoping I don't have to pay for something that's not going to fix my problem. Getting a hold of them might be a hassle though. Oh well.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

The only P2P I've used recently was Limewire, but I don't really like using those kinds of softwares anyway. When I used it, I didn't have any problems with the internet connection, it was always stable, or appeared to be.

The only time I've seen that error logged was when I did a DSS in the HiJack thread. I've never seen any other error concerning my internet before.

I will call my ISP, ask them a bunch of questions about the line quality (& symptoms) and will return to you guys with the results.

(The only thing that bothers me about this is that my computer has done this before with a different ISP, 2 years and 2 reformats ago.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You could have interior wiring issues as well.

Please supply the following info.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

My computer will be out of service for this weekend (brought it home for work, no internet), so I won't be able to give you these specs this weekend.

I know the make of them though, just not the model. They were recently installed. (The card cost around 50$ish, the router around 80$)

I've got a Belkin wireless card and wireless router.

2 years ago, I was using whatever was on my computer. (Directly into motherboard?) The service was fed through a router, to 3 computers in the household. It wasn't wireless.

I'll give you an update on Monday. Thanks a lot for the help so far! Hope some of the info helps.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

I got a hold of my internet provider. They said there was nothing wrong with the line quality. They suggested I try plugging the cable internet directly into my computer instead of passing it through a router. (Is this required? Because I need to buy an ethernet cable if this step is required)

Here is some info on my broadband modem and wireless router.

Broadband Modem: Webstar DPC2100 R2 Series
Wireless Router: Wireless G Router - 2.4 Ghz - 208.11g - Model# F5D7230-4
Wireless Card (Driver): Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card

Let me know if you need any other info.

P.S. I also have 2 other Netwok Adapters in the Device Manager list. Is this normal?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

An important diagnostic procedure is indeed bypassing the router, so that's a good recommendation.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, I think I've found the problem! (About time!)

It most likely was the router the entire time. I will still test it for a while, but so far, all my videos have been playing and I played a game for an hour last night with a little lag, but no boots or spikes.

(This was just done by buying a 30 foot ethernet cable and connecting it directly into the modem.)

I also tried the Line Quality test on the website you gave me, but it says it can't ping me. Is Windows Firewall responsible for this, or something else? (Windows Firewall is turned off btw)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a plain modem only, it's your software firewall that is blocking the pings.

For your router, let's try a "slap in the head".

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

See if that changes the issues when connected through the router.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm using Comodo Firewall right now, any way to let it ping my computer?

I disconnected the power from everything and turned off my computer. I left them disconnected for over 20 seconds, I did the 15 second reset on the router like you said.

This message is just to get back at you, to let you know I haven't disappeared. I really need a laptop, I travel with my work. 

I will test it out and let you know of the outcome.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, so when I went to test it out, I opened up my game and it wouldn't open. Wouldn't even show up in the tray icon and when I tried opening it again, it told me it was already open. So I went on Google to see what was up. I found something about having a static IP adress, and all thay jazz.

Anyway, turns out I ended up calling Belkin Technical Support, over 3 times, just to fix this problem. Ends up I was missing some Firmware for the specific router. So far, it's been working good, MSN hasn't spontaneously disconnected, videos are a bit slow to load, but load nonetheless I haven't tested the game yet, but I'm sure it will work.

I'll give it another day and give you an update!

(Now I got this 30 foot ethernet cable lying around)


----------

